
19 Tips for Everyday Git Use (Updated) - akras14
http://www.alexkras.com/19-git-tips-for-everyday-use/
======
oconnor663
In addition to `git add -p`, there's also `git reset -p`, `git checkout -p`,
and `git commit -p`!

~~~
akras14
Yes, -p is a magic flag :)

